# i need advice about my separation



## dave77g (Sep 6, 2010)

wife left me 6months ago and went to live at her parents, we stayed in touch because we share a mortgage, we decided we would sell the house after 2 weeks apart, after 2 months she decided she was going to rent a flat with a gay friend who works for her, i gave her our bed and one of our sofas to help her out i thought it was time for me to move on, then after a month in her new place she decided she wanted to try again, but take things slowly so we did it was great she had signed a 6month lease on her flat so she was staying there a couple of days a week after 10weeks of being back together i had a feeling some thing wasnt right so i looked through her phone there was a message from another man so i confronted her she was honest i think and said she had dated him while we were separated i said we cant go on no more o which she begged and pleaded me saying she had wanted to tell me and she knows now its me she wants and she would do anything to prove it she would move back in straight away so i forgave the next day she went the next day she went to work i spoke to her and she said she wasnt coming back because she cant trust me not to look through her phone and she doesn’t think i can ever trust her again.when we broke up and said we could stay friends which we did it hurt but i got on with it, it was ok then i texted her 1 week later to see how she was, she texted back and said she had to walk to her work to get her charger (only a 15 minute walk) so i phoned her and offered her a lift she became very nasty towards me so i told her being friends is obviously not going to work, to which she said could we sleep on it i declined and said it would be better if i let go and ended the conversation, half hour later she texts me and says can i ring you tomorrow about how shes going to manage money wise and about picking the rest of her stuff up , i ignored it then 20 minutes later she rings then went silent on me so i asked what she wanted she didnt know so i told her i agree with splitting up and was trying to move on she started to cry so i hung up.the next day i felt really bad how i talked to her so i rang and apologised and said it was late and i was tired told her she get her stuff anytime she liked i asked if there was any way back to being together even suggested counciling then she got nasty and said she did not need counciling and she doesnt want to feel like this again and hung up on me, i sent her a text saying we can work this out if we really wanted to and i would leave her alone now because staying in touch was making things worse, she replied it is making things worse she thought we could stay friends but her feelings are to strong for me, i sent 1 back saying i knew our feelings for each other were to strong for each other that we should try and work this out , sge replied that she thinks i can never ever trust her again, so i said i could but it wouldn’t be easy then i didnt her from for a couple of days until my birthday, she messages me saying happy birthday and what am i doing so i rang her she said she wanted to take me for lunch i said i would. she picked me up later that day but it was hard on us both we came back to mine and we chatted and cried with each other ,she took about a third of her stuff and said she would come another time for the rest, an hour after she ileft she rang to see how i was i told her i was ok and asked about what we were going to do about our house we have a mortgage on together she told me to give her 5grand and she would sign it over to me so i agreed told her to make a appointment at the bank so we could sort it, later that i texted to see how she was and she said she was ok but hated us both being sad, the next morning i texted her again to make sure shes ok,she replied that she had been up most of the night crying about us and she had been thinking we have been through to much to not be friends, so i rang her she was upset we chated for a while at the end of the conversation i said i love you which she repeated, havent heard from her in 2 weeks so its our wedding anniversary next week so i texted her asking if she would like to do somthing for it , she replied iam not being funny but its not on both our emotions but she would be thinking of me, so the day after i sent her a text saying when you feel strong enough to talk we need to sort out what was happening with the house its been 4 days now and no reply her stuffs still at our house, i would love to get back with her does anyone hear have any advice on whats going through her head or is it just me that thinks shes stalling for time ,any advice would be appreciated


----------

